# Suppression Photos Iphone & iCloud



## loic74 (5 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite supprimer un certains nombre de photos (un bon millier) sur mon iPhone. Pour cela, comme j'avais activé la synchronisation iCloud, je l'ai fait depuis l'application Photos de mon Macbook. Ce changement a bien été opéré sur iCloud sur lequel les photos ont bien été supprimées. En revanche, rien n'a été supprimé sur mon iPhone... Pire... toutes les photos que j'avais supprimées et qui sont restées sur mon iPhone ont commencé à être retransférées sur iCloud, j'ai vite désactivé iCloud sur mon iPhone pour éviter le transfert.

Je ne comprends pas comment faire... j'ai peut être commis une erreur quelque part (ne pas activer iCloud sur mon iPhone au bon moment, etc, je ne m'en rappelle plus trop).

Ce que j'aimerais faire maintenant c'est supprimer toutes les photos qui sont sur mon iPhone puis réimporter celles qui sont sur iCloud (via iTunes par exemple). Ensuite réactiver iCloud.
Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça va marcher (et j'ai pas envie de tout perdre) et je ne sais même pas comment faire pour tout supprimer j'ai pas trouvé via iTunes...

Je suis nouveau sur Mac (pas sur iPhone) et c'est la première fois que j'essaie vraiment de bénéficier de toutes les fonctionnalités de synchronisation et Cloud et je trouve ça quand même vachement compliqué.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## todre80 (28 Juin 2017)

loic74 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite supprimer un certains nombre de photos (un bon millier) sur mon iPhone. Pour cela, comme j'avais activé la synchronisation iCloud, je l'ai fait depuis l'application Photos de mon Macbook. Ce changement a bien été opéré sur iCloud sur lequel les photos ont bien été supprimées. En revanche, rien n'a été supprimé sur mon iPhone... Pire... toutes les photos que j'avais supprimées et qui sont restées sur mon iPhone ont commencé à être retransférées sur iCloud, j'ai vite désactivé iCloud sur mon iPhone pour éviter le transfert.
> 
> ...



Tu as essayé de brancher ton tel au mac et de lancer Photos ? Il va te notifier une nouvelle importation avec le choix de pouvoir tt supprimer apres importation il me semble ?


----------

